# Great tool here



## Bub commander (Oct 12, 2015)

Glad this Forum exists. Wi be checking this often for my little 3.5 yr old girl.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

It is not what it used to be man. I was a part of this youth community back when I was 14 or 15 and it was awesome, but the next generation isnt on here yet. 

FYI most of our conversations were NOT okay for a 3.5 year old. For that matter, 15 years shouldnt have had them either lol


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> It is not what it used to be man. I was a part of this youth community back when I was 14 or 15 and it was awesome, but the next generation isnt on here yet.
> 
> FYI most of our conversations were NOT okay for a 3.5 year old. For that matter, 15 years shouldnt have had them either lol


those were the good days.... 
i miss those times!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> It is not what it used to be man. I was a part of this youth community back when I was 14 or 15 and it was awesome, but the next generation isnt on here yet.
> 
> FYI most of our conversations were NOT okay for a 3.5 year old. For that matter, 15 years shouldnt have had them either lol


This place used to be Hopping. Now its pretty much dead.


----------



## Cole S (Oct 25, 2015)

I with there were youth bowhunters like me on here! I just registered to this forum and like it! I got my first deer with a bow in Oct and then my bow just broke... So I have to finish the season with a gun before I buy myself a bewitch prodigy.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

I wish more people were on here too. I would like more kids my age to be able to talk to.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Just start some threads on here asking questions about stuff and if we have to maybe some of us that are now just a little old can help you. maybe eventually we can get some more interest.


----------

